# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Πόσων χρονών είναι άραγε ο μέσος AWMNίτης??? οεο?

## nbaltas

εκεί που καθόμουνα σήμερα και σκεφτόμουνα το όλο δίκτυο αναρωτήθηκα πόσων χρονών να είναι περίπου με μέσος awmnίτης....παρουσιάζει αρκετό ενδιαφέρον και έτσι είπα να κάνω μια ψηφοφορία για να δούμε που βρισκόμαστε.

θέτω ηλικίες <15, 15-20,20-25,25-30,30-35,35-40,>40 χωρίς παρεξήγηση για τους μικρότερους από 15 και μεγαλύτερους από 40 απλά νομίζω ότι μεταξύ 15 και 40 βρίσκεται η πλειοψηφία...αν κάνω λάθος πείτε μου να κάνω edit...

ξεκινάω πρώτος δηλώνοντας 25 κλεισμένα εδώ και ένα μήνα οπότε ανεβαίνω κατηγορία (γερνάω) προς 25-30.

----------


## kakis

20

----------


## jpeppas

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το κενό 30-35....Τι να σημαίνει άραγε?

----------


## socrates

Ποιο κενο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Ποιο κενο


κι εσύ εκτός εγγύησης ?  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

οι 34αρηδες δηλαδη τι να ψοφησουμε  ::   ::

----------

θέτω σκέψεις για νεο topic ..... ''με τιμάει που είμαι 25 και η καθημερινότητά μου με κάνει να νιωθω 40+++''  ::  ...  ::  ...  ::   ::

----------


## pkent79

27 (να τι έπαθα για να πίνω μικρός όλο μου το γάλα)

----------


## koki

"Χαίρομαι που ετέθη σήμερα η ερώτηση, γιατί σε λίγους μήνες θα έπρεπε να αλλάξω απάντηση"

ΜΑΜΑ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΩ.

μπουχουχοχουχυοχυοχυοχουχου  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Μιλάς και εσύ… έχεις καιρό … τι να πω και εγώ… 

31 NOW (aka Today)!  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

::  η Jazz φταίει παιδιά, η Latin Jazz ειδικότερα, ο calda με καταλαβαίνει  ::  Θα τα πούμε ξανά saxman  :: 

Καλά βρε πόσο με κάνατε ?  ::

----------


## mojiro

> η Jazz φταίει παιδιά, η Latin Jazz ειδικότερα, ο calda με καταλαβαίνει  Θα τα πούμε ξανά saxman 
> 
> Καλά βρε πόσο με κάνατε ?


24++ και φευγα

----------


## mopy

38..... Nα το αφησω  ::

----------


## ashi

> Καλά βρε πόσο με κάνατε ?


Καμιά 30άρα σίγουρα! Αλλά κοίτα να δεις που είμαστε συνομήλικοι!  ::

----------


## tristanos

27 ρε γαμώτο και ακόμα ασχολούμαι με το μηχάνημα του διαβόλου...

πότε θα πάψω να παίζω με το κομπιούτερ μου....????

(Α σας το πα? 9 και σήμερα παίδες. 9 και σήμερα....
μετά αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα.....)

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> 27 ρε γαμώτο και ακόμα ασχολούμαι με το μηχάνημα του διαβόλου...
> 
> πότε θα πάψω να παίζω με το κομπιούτερ μου....????
> 
> (Α σας το πα? 9 και σήμερα παίδες. 9 και σήμερα....
> μετά αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα.....)


Του σατανά είναι. Να τα αφήσεις  ::  

Παντρεύεσαι? Δεν νομίζω να πηγαίνεις φαντάρος σ'αυτή την ηλικία  ::

----------


## hOG*

Εγώ μόλις πριν από 4 μήνες ενηλικιώθηκα

----------


## tristanos

Λελε λελε λελε λελε.....

----------

